# Decent bank fishing spots??



## jm76 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey guys!
Down here visiting my mother-in-law for Christmas and I'm looking for a decent bank fishing spot or two (freshwater/brackish). I visited Simpson River pier today and yesterday and didn't get any bites. I made my way down under the pier, as suggested by a guy that was out there fishing, and tried a few different spots under the bridge but came up empty. 
Are there any other decent spots nearby that I could check out? I wish I would have brought my canoe but unfortunately I'm limited to the shore. 
Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome! I would try the Octagon pier on the shore side of Bob Sykes, maybe even the seashore grass flats if you can google them. Good luck!


----------



## jm76 (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks, I'll Google them! 

I'd even be satisfied with a little pond fishing... Do a lot of that back in NC. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jm76 (Dec 26, 2018)

Few other places I've come across in my Google searches...Beck's Fish Camp and Bayview Park. Decent spots??
Thx!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

For freshwater, Beck's is good. Also, if you get on the Escambia county side of the Escambia river Cotton Lake, Mystic Springs and Bluff springs all have good bank access to the river. Bluff springs also has several small springs to fish as well. On the Santa Rosa side, Keyser landing and Webb landing are good spots for bank fishing.


----------

